# Can't wait for spring - Some recent Looks



## Yagmur (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm desperately waiting for spring and sunshine... I can't wait!!! It's so cold here in Germany right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love to cheer me up with bright Makeup, on rainy/snowy Days. I did these 4 Looks, when I was bored one Night at Home.

Let me all know, what you think. Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*1. Pink*















*Used:*
Artdeco Eyeshadow Base
Blacktrack f/l
Vanilla p/g
Chrystal Avalanche e/s
Bright Fuchsia p/g
Pink Opal p/g
Beauty Marked e/s
Brow Shader Walnut/Ivoire
Maybelline XXL Curl Power

*2. Green*















*Used:*
Artdeco Eyeshadow Base
Blacktrack f/l
Vanilla p/g
Golden Lemon p/g
Golden Olive p/g
Chartreuse p/g
Humid e/s
Mutiny p/g
Drugstore teal eyeliner
Brow Shader Walnut/Ivoire
Maybelline XXL Curl Power

*3. Brown*










*Used:*
Artdeco Eyeshadow Base
Blacktrack f/l
Vanilla p/g
Golden Lemon p/g
Woodwinked e/s
Embark e/s
Brow Shader Walnut/Ivoire
Maybelline XXL Curl Power

*4. Blue*










*Used:*
Artdeco Eyeshadow Base
Blacktrack f/l
Vanilla p/g
Golden Lemon p/g
Contrast e/s
Naval Blue p/g
Embark e/s
Brow Shader Walnut/Ivoire
Maybelline XXL Curl Power​


----------



## Susanne (Jan 19, 2010)

Yay! Your looks make me feel the sun again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like you I can't wait for spring to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gorgeous looks!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't wait for the spring either, Just want it to be hot! It so cold in London, I'm over it now where's the summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love all the looks by the way, makes me want to go and put bright e/s on


----------



## fintia (Jan 19, 2010)

pretty looks!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Jan 19, 2010)

I want some sun too, but it looks like we'll have to wait some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love, love, love the last look, it's amazing!
Pink look is so pretty! And both brow and green


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm loving the green and bronze looks


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm really digging the pink one. All of your looks are pretty!


----------



## Purple (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 19, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## blackeneddove (Jan 19, 2010)

I love all of these! Your blending is great and you use such fun colors! And did I mention your brows are perfect too?!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 19, 2010)

Beautiful looks, I can't wait for spring either!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the first look and the last look a lot.


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jan 19, 2010)

your eyelashes are PER-FECT-ION and I really like the pink


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 19, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 19, 2010)

beautiful looks, i love them all


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 19, 2010)

all are gorgeous babe, but the last one is my favourite


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 20, 2010)

Always love your looks! So great!


----------



## starfck (Jan 20, 2010)

that pink would be perfect for valentines day!


----------



## moonlit (Jan 20, 2010)

wow my jaw just dropped seeing ur fotd! love the pinks on you.. I wish I were as talented as you.. (still learning  )


----------



## sunniechan (Jan 20, 2010)

The looks are amazing, I love the colours in the first look <3


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yay! Your looks make me feel the sun again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Like you I can't wait for spring to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gorgeous looks!_

 
Thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I can't wait for the spring either, Just want it to be hot! It so cold in London, I'm over it now where's the summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love all the looks by the way, *makes me want to go and put bright e/s on*_

 
Thank you! 
Do it! It really helps to blow the "winter-depression" away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackeneddove* 

 
_I love all of these! Your blending is great and you use such fun colors! And did I mention your brows are perfect too?!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimmy4205* 

 
_your eyelashes are PER-FECT-ION and I really like the pink_

 
Thank you both, so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_all are gorgeous babe, but the last one is my favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Let me tell you what... I did know you would like the blue one, the most! You love everything blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Always love your looks! So great!_

 
Thank you, Dara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starfck* 

 
_that pink would be perfect for valentines day!_

 
True! Didn't think about that! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_wow my jaw just dropped seeing ur fotd! love the pinks on you.. I wish I were as talented as you.. (still learning  )_

 
Awww, Mubeen thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Thank you everyone!!!*


----------



## BeautyEntire (Jan 20, 2010)

love #3!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 21, 2010)

you're amazing. =)


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyEntire* 

 
_love #3!!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_you're amazing. =)_

 
Awww, thank you Jennifer


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 22, 2010)

Your makeup application is perfection!  Gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Jan 22, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Your makeup application is perfection!  Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Beautiful!!!_

 
Thank you my lovelies


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 22, 2010)

Love the looks


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jan 23, 2010)

These are some beautiful looks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Every one is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_Love the looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautiijunkii* 

 
_These are some beautiful looks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Every one is gorgeous!!!!!_

 
Thank you


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 23, 2010)

Yagmur, you are so beautiful and these looks are amazing.  You are a ray of sunshine!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 23, 2010)

Seriously gorgeous looks!! Your blending is so perfect! I truly love them all.  
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Yagmur, you are so beautiful and these looks are amazing.  You are a ray of sunshine!_

 
Awww, thank you Rachel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Seriously gorgeous looks!! Your blending is so perfect! I truly love them all.  
Thanks for sharing!!_

 
Thank you, Hypathya


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Jan 24, 2010)

Love them all, especially the bright pink one!


----------



## andreacvbb (Jan 24, 2010)

OMG!!!! i am drooling....love this 3 looks....my fave is the green one....
really love it...

miss u soooooo much!!!!

love yaa


----------



## darklocke (Jan 24, 2010)

You are always stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePostcardOrg* 

 
_Love them all, especially the bright pink one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreacvbb* 

 
_OMG!!!! i am drooling....love this 3 looks....my fave is the green one....
really love it...

miss u soooooo much!!!!

love yaa_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_You are always stunningly beautiful!_

 
Thank you all


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jan 25, 2010)

ur brows are totally perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## User38 (Jan 25, 2010)

Beautiful! Great application and techniques!


----------



## kellygurl (Jan 25, 2010)

Lovely looks! They all are equally beautiful!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jan 25, 2010)

Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esperanza0905* 

 
_ur brows are totally perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!1_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Beautiful! Great application and techniques!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kellygurl* 

 
_Lovely looks! They all are equally beautiful!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_Drop dead gorgeous!_

 
Thank you all!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 26, 2010)

i love that yellow and green!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *riotlove* 

 
_i love that yellow and green!_

 
Thank you


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 28, 2010)

I love the second to last combination.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 28, 2010)

all looks are gorgeous but i esp love the green!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 28, 2010)

I love all of your looks, but #1 is my favorite. Gorgeous!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_I love the second to last combination._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_all looks are gorgeous but i esp love the green! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I love all of your looks, but #1 is my favorite. Gorgeous!_

 
Thank you all! It's funny to see how different the tastes are


----------



## rosalyn (Feb 2, 2010)

Those are fantastic looks!!!  I wish I had eyes like that to try eye makeup like that!  Great work!


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 4, 2010)

I really love the first look, the pink is so pretty.


----------



## Meownica (Feb 4, 2010)

Beautiful!  Love the greens!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosalyn* 

 
_Those are fantastic looks!!!  I wish I had eyes like that to try eye makeup like that!  Great work!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I really love the first look, the pink is so pretty._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meownica* 

 
_Beautiful!  Love the greens!_

 
Thank you, all so much


----------



## piN.up (Feb 12, 2010)

Gorgeous looks!!!! Love the looks #3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and #4


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 13, 2010)

beautiful looks, i cant wait for spring either lol.


----------



## miSScyncyn (Feb 14, 2010)

wow, your eyelashes as amazing, they looked fake at first because they were so perfect, love the brows too.
makeup is beautiful by the way =]


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful work, girl! Great blending.


----------



## nattyngeorge (Feb 16, 2010)

I loveee them all but I adore the brown one! I'm envious of your lashes!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piN.up* 

 
_Gorgeous looks!!!! Love the looks #3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and #4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you piN.up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_beautiful looks, i cant wait for spring either lol._

 
Thank you xKiKix! I really hope we'll see spring soon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miSScyncyn* 

 
_wow, your eyelashes as amazing, they looked fake at first because they were so perfect, love the brows too.
makeup is beautiful by the way =]_

 
Thank you miSScyncyn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Enthusiast* 

 
_Very nice!!_

 
Thank you MAC_Enthusiast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tsunami Rose* 

 
_Beautiful work, girl! Great blending._

 
Thanks Tsunami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nattyngeorge* 

 
_I loveee them all but I adore the brown one! I'm envious of your lashes!_

 
Thank you Nattyngeorge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all so much. I really appreciate all of your Comments


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 16, 2010)

The greens are lovely on you. I want to steal your eyelashes haha! Theyre amazing!


----------



## mevish (Feb 16, 2010)

wow such stunning looks!!! love them all


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_The greens are lovely on you. I want to steal your eyelashes haha! Theyre amazing!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't steel my Lashes! Steel my Maybelline XXL Curl Power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mevish* 

 
_wow such stunning looks!!! love them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 18, 2010)

really gorgeous!!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_really gorgeous!!_

 
Thank you, AliVix1


----------

